# New Red Car - Sealant and Wax?



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

Getting a new car in red during this month! cant wait and have been slowly gathering things to detail it with.

need some advice - i have planned to correct the paint using Menz polishes, then lime prime light and add 2 layers of Raceglaze 55!

however - after reading more and more about sealantsi would quite like that flake pop/reflection look that they can achieve.

my question is can i seal the car to get this effect - then wax over the top for the benefits of wax and as such have the best of both worlds?

If so what sealant would people recommend and how often would you top up the wax or sealant?

or would i be best buying some BOS 

Ross


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes you can seal then add a coat of wax over the top. the wax will cure clear anyway so any popping of flake will show through after all the most of the finish is all in the prep work. as for how much the flake will pop depends on the colour of the red. vauxhall flame red which is a flat solid 2 stage paint with no clear coat will not show the flake as there is none no matter how much prep work you do you can't add somthing that isnt there to start with so it all depends on your choice of red, is it solid, pearlescent or metalic?

What to choose? Zaino is popular I have a bottle of Z2 but am yet to use it but it is for clear coated cars if your car isnt clearcoated then your better with z5 (I think it is) duragloss also have a good range also it is just personal preferance. same with the wax test results, BOS has always been popular but on the back of the results people are really wanting to buy the stuff. personally I would save £100 and get a tin of collinite 915, the test results really only proved 1 thing that there is little difference in looks on all the waxes. If there was a difference then I would have wanted 1 wax to be scored 5th or 6th all the way getting a poor score but they nearly all got a 1st by some people, even BOS was rated 5th a few times.

Sealents bond to the paint surface as do waxws byt the synthetic nature of sealents need the paint to bond to so I don't think you can apply sealent over wax. you would apply 3 coats of zaino then apply your wax over the top and then top up your wax layer if you felt the need. It is always best to periodically strip everything back and start again after all the stuff that sticks to the paint distorting the reflection etc also sticks to the lsp surface. I wouldn't go applying a coat of wax every week thinking your getting a better finish.


----------



## SpiderSC (May 28, 2008)

little john said:


> BOS has always been popular but on the back of the results people are really wanting to buy the stuff. personally I would save £100 and get a tin of collinite 915, the test results really only proved 1 thing that there is little difference in looks on all the waxes.


..i have to agree with the above point as having been at the test on Sunday it was impossible to separate the Collinite 915 from the BOS, and if you check Dave's latest thread on the beading and sheeting test you will see the performance of Collinite 915 is definitely equal and arguably better, yet it cost £100 less.
:thumb:


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

ok so if i used 2 coats of jetseal 109 could i then finish it with 2 cots of raceglaze 55?

and still get the flake pop appearance?

Ross


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

No problem rosssei. I have used JetSeal in the past topped by a wax and also CarLack NSC/LLS followed by a wax. I usually did this in the run up to winter to give me maximum protection. The finish was very good, especially after I had cleaned the surface with the CarLack NSC.

Now that I am using Zaino I find I get a great finish with better flake than the previous finishes I used, so I won't be topping this up with wax.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My thoughts would be just 2-3 coats of the Raceglaze as I look the glossy finish it leaves, and on my A3 I wouldn't say it has muted the flake but just left a great finish. The Jetseal will look great but IMO the RG will be better.

You could always try the 2 side by side, say 2x Jetseal on one panel and 2x RG on another and see what you think...

On Red Victoria Concours is one to consider also and cheaper the the RG.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> On Red Victoria Concours is one to consider also and cheaper the the RG.


Deffo, in my opinion Vic Concours Cannot be beat for price/performance. It has its own kind of glossy look which is hard to decribe. It certainly produces a gloss of its own thats for sure. My red has never looked as red if that makes sense.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I detailed a Red Cordoba at the weekend, and used a new Victoria Trial Wax, however it was similar to the Concours: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80100.


----------



## bryand (Jan 14, 2007)

rosssei said:


> ok so if i used 2 coats of jetseal 109 could i then finish it with 2 cots of raceglaze 55?
> 
> and still get the flake pop appearance?
> 
> Ross


This is my Matt Gold C30 after 4 coats of Jetseal 109 and two of Raceglaze 55. The flake is more conspicuous than it was with Best of Show only or Jetseal + BoS. It's the best finish I have yet achieved on the car.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ross, I have recently had excellent results with Carlack68 and Collinite 476 combo. really seem to darken the paint, very good value IMO.

Rob


----------



## Macko (May 6, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Deffo, in my opinion Vic Concours Cannot be beat for price/performance. It has its own kind of glossy look which is hard to decribe. It certainly produces a gloss of its own thats for sure. My red has never looked as red if that makes sense.


I'd agree 100% with this.


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for all the advice guys! going to go with 2 coats of Jetseal 109 then 2 coats of RG55!

do you apply Jetseal straight over the polish like Menz 85? or do you have to prep it?

thanks

Ross


----------

